# Low rating rider retaliations



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

So I'm fairly new, 2 months in with uber/lyft. I see I lot of people 1-staring passengers left and right on this forum. My question is do you guys face any retaliation from riders after 1 staring them? You as a driver have to rate them immediately after dropping a passenger off before accepting a new ride while the passenger has a few days to rate the driver, have you noticed riders turning around and rating you badly after giving them a well deserved 1-3 star? As a driver it's sometimes not as easy to figure out who down rated you as you are constantly taking new rides while as a rider they know exactly who gave them a low rating and thus might be more likely to retaliate?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't care. Provide good service, rate your pax honestly and go about your day.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Could care less what my rating is. I would have to cuss out every passenger for it to dip below 4.6 which I only care about because I do not want to get deactivated. 

Other than that.... Take a small piece of advice stop worrying about AR, CANCEL AND RATINGS.. take rides that make you money... Trust us when we say Uber and Lyft do not care about you... Run your business accordingly. Wish someone had told me that when I was only 2 months in... I would have made so much more money.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Don't care. Provide good service, rate your pax honestly and go about your day.


I wouldn't care either if the rating system wasn't so god awful where a few low rating thrown back at you could mean deactivation


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Charbenji said:


> I wouldn't care either if the rating system wasn't so god awful where a few low rating thrown back at you could mean deactivation


How many ratings do you have? It can be rough until 500.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> I wouldn't care either if the rating system wasn't so god awful where a few low rating thrown back at you could mean deactivation


If just a few will mess your % up then you are not driving enough... I'd have to cuss people out to get below 4.6 which has been pretty much decided where they start deactivating people... Just drive and make money...the numbers will do whatever... And it's a made up system meant to do exactly what it is... Worrying you into doing what they want...stop


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> How many ratings do you have? It can be rough until 500.


58 5-Stars and 1 1-Star from a drunk girl I picked up at a bar at 2am, I'm assuming over wait time as it was on my way back home using the DF as it was over a 20 min pickup. Needless to say that 1 star dropped me down to 4.93



Dekero said:


> If just a few will mess your % up then you are not driving enough... I'd have to cuss people out to get below 4.6 which has been pretty much decided where they start deactivating people... Just drive and make money...the numbers will do whatever... And it's a made up system meant to do exactly what it is... Worrying you into doing what they want...stop


Yeah I have a full time job during the week and only drive Friday and Saturday nights 8pm-2am. New baby on the way so need some extra cash for her...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> 58 5-Stars and 1 1-Star from a drunk girl I picked up at a bar at 2am, I'm assuming over wait time as it was on my way back home using the DF as it was over a 20 min pickup. Needless to say that 1 star dropped me down to 4.93
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a full time job during the week and only drive Friday and Saturday nights 8pm-2am. New baby on the way so need some extra cash for her...


Congrats on new future baby.
EXPEDITE getting a pair of booties hanging from ur rear view mirror.
You'll have a positive talking point and add a reason for passengers to tip u.✔
Reminder: They'll want to see a picture


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Charbenji said:


> 58 5-Stars and 1 1-Star from a drunk girl I picked up at a bar at 2am, I'm assuming over wait time as it was on my way back home using the DF as it was over a 20 min pickup. Needless to say that 1 star dropped me down to 4.93
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a full time job during the week and only drive Friday and Saturday nights 8pm-2am. New baby on the way so need some extra cash for her...


to be

Don't sweat the ratings. It works out over time. Just do your best to have a clean car and provide good service. Do not allow yourself to be bullied for ratings. Get a dash cam and yack bags.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrates on the upcoming new face in your home. You already know that it is a "filly" ?? 
I only rate pax that I have had to throw out of the car. They get a one star. Everyone else, I leave alone for an automatic 5 star. 
You may very well get a bad rating from a pax. They have the option to change ratings for several days. You have a valid concern. You will probably never see them again, so let someone else deal with their bad manners.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Congrats on new future baby.
> EXPEDITE getting a pair of booties hanging from ur rear view mirror.
> You'll have a positive talking point and add a reason for passengers to tip u.✔
> Reminder: They'll want to see a picture


thanks for the advice everyone, very much appreciated. As for the baby booties, I will definitely try this out for sure. ?



KK2929 said:


> Congrates on the upcoming new face in your home. You already know that it is a "filly" ??
> I only rate pax that I have had to throw out of the car. They get a one star. Everyone else, I leave alone for an automatic 5 star.
> You may very well get a bad rating from a pax. They have the option to change ratings for several days. You have a valid concern. You will probably never see them again, so let someone else deal with their bad manners.


yep, baby girl due January 1st. now I'll have two little ones running around. Only boys in the house will just be me and my two dogs

one last thing, so I know if you pull up on a pax and you cancel before accepting a ride you wont be rated which I see many of you do on here if the pax is sketchy or starts giving you negative attitude on pulling up. So say you accept the ride and midway they start being an ass, if I cancel and kick them out before completing the trip will that prevent them from also rating me In the process?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Once you start a trip the rating system is in place, so no. But if you have an issue with a pax it's important to send an email to Uber/Lyft ASAP. Use key words, like unsafe, disrespectful, etc. If the pax reports you for something first, you get a scripted letter of reprimand. When you get to them first, you get one regretting your experience. Forget getting a rating change from Uber. Lyft will drop the low rating in these cases. This has been 100% for me.


----------



## 150796 (May 29, 2018)

Don't worry about your ratings, you can't control how you are rated. And yes they can go back and change how they rated you, so they can and will give you one star back if they want to. Sometimes if they get a low rating from a different driver they will take the rating out on you. It's pretty normal to have tons of 5 stars, a few 4 and random 3,2,1.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

I "retaliate" by cancelling if I get rematched with the same driver. He didn't give me 1* but he gave me less than 5 even though I tipped. I didn't retaliate by changing his rating though, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Other than that.... Take a small piece of advice stop worrying about AR, CANCEL AND RATINGS.. take rides that make you money...


When you started, I'm gonna guess that was back when AR didn't matter for anything. And neither did
CR unless it got so bad you got deactivated. But I feel the trip duration (which Uber cleverly tied to AR and CR) changes the equation for a lot of drivers, especially full timers. Uber does a lot of stupid things, but this whole Trip Duration thing is a stroke of devious genius.

Anyway, your suggested strategy IS still the best way to maximize $/hr. But if you need to work beyond a certain number of hours (because you need to make a certain amount of $), you're going to be working a lot of hours where you can't be so selective, or you'll tend to be sitting there making nothing for long spans of time. If you're in this situation, then having Trip Duration really helps filter out the low-paying rides. It has saved my ass so many times I've lost count. Trip Duration also lets you stay in a surge area, so you can rack up multiple short rides each with a high surge.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Charbenji said:


> So I'm fairly new, 2 months in with uber/lyft. I see I lot of people 1-staring passengers left and right on this forum. My question is do you guys face any retaliation from riders after 1 staring them? You as a driver have to rate them immediately after dropping a passenger off before accepting a new ride while the passenger has a few days to rate the driver, have you noticed riders turning around and rating you badly after giving them a well deserved 1-3 star? As a driver it's sometimes not as easy to figure out who down rated you as you are constantly taking new rides while as a rider they know exactly who gave them a low rating and thus might be more likely to retaliate?


The pax don't seem to notice a 3 star rating...and that's the most valuable to you. By 3 starring, you'll likely never be rematched with them. I use 3star for short rides that never tip and smelly people .

Save the 1 and 2 star rating for anyone that blatantly disrespects you. I also put something in the notes regarding what they did that upset me .

I'm finding that most pax don't give a crap about us and could care less about rating you unless there was an altercation. Keep your car fresh and clean, you'll be fine .

****Don't reward 5 stars to a jerk pax that has disrespected you . 1 Star that **** and report him!!!!! Unless he tips you, then 5 stars ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> When you started, I'm gonna guess that was back when AR didn't matter for anything. And neither did
> CR unless it got so bad you got deactivated. But I feel the trip duration (which Uber cleverly tied to AR and CR) changes the equation for a lot of drivers, especially full timers. Uber does a lot of stupid things, but this whole Trip Duration thing is a stroke of devious genius.
> 
> Anyway, your suggested strategy IS still the best way to maximize $/hr. But if you need to work beyond a certain number of hours (because you need to make a certain amount of $), you're going to be working a lot of hours where you can't be so selective, or you'll tend to be sitting there making nothing for long spans of time. If you're in this situation, then having Trip Duration really helps filter out the low-paying rides. It has saved my ass so many times I've lost count. Trip Duration also lets you stay in a surge area, so you can rack up multiple short rides each with a high surge.


Sadly though the trip duration becomes useless because to get it, and please trust me when I say we shouldn't have to do shyt to get it... It should be part of an IC's job description... Anyway to get it you have to accept Everytime damn near so it doesn't matter where the trip is going because u are a slave to the grind just so you'll get that info the next time around...

No thx I'm not playing their stupid game. 
My AR is 17% on LYFT, and 40ish on Uber and I'm upset they aren't lower. Uber has and is abusing us by making it an achievement for them to give us info which we were entitled to ...to begin with.

UBER PRO = UBER IDIOT


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> When you started, I'm gonna guess that was back when AR didn't matter for anything. And neither did
> CR unless it got so bad you got deactivated. But I feel the trip duration (which Uber cleverly tied to AR and CR) changes the equation for a lot of drivers, especially full timers. Uber does a lot of stupid things, but this whole Trip Duration thing is a stroke of devious genius.
> 
> Anyway, your suggested strategy IS still the best way to maximize $/hr. But if you need to work beyond a certain number of hours (because you need to make a certain amount of $), you're going to be working a lot of hours where you can't be so selective, or you'll tend to be sitting there making nothing for long spans of time. If you're in this situation, then having Trip Duration really helps filter out the low-paying rides. It has saved my ass so many times I've lost count. Trip Duration also lets you stay in a surge area, so you can rack up multiple short rides each with a high surge.


Im a diamond driver as of few weeks ago and u need to keep an acceptance rate of 85% which is hard to attain and maintain. U need to have less than 4 percent cancellation rate and a star rating g higher than 4.85 so if u want to get to any level offering some perks like knowing the length of the incoming trip before u accept then u need to pay attention to all of the above. Knowing the length of the next trip ahead of time is a great tool to have.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Charbenji said:


> So I'm fairly new, 2 months in with uber/lyft. I see I lot of people 1-staring passengers left and right on this forum. My question is do you guys face any retaliation from riders after 1 staring them? You as a driver have to rate them immediately after dropping a passenger off before accepting a new ride while the passenger has a few days to rate the driver, have you noticed riders turning around and rating you badly after giving them a well deserved 1-3 star? As a driver it's sometimes not as easy to figure out who down rated you as you are constantly taking new rides while as a rider they know exactly who gave them a low rating and thus might be more likely to retaliate?


Why one starr someone? In my five years, I think I've had to do that maybe twice. A few 4s, but that's about it. I guess if you live in a city where there are a lot of uptight people, maybe, but I live in San Diego, the general mood is very nice, here

My best advice is to TOTALLY ignore ratings, it's a losing battle, just drive and be a cool guy and do your best, and don't worry about the damn ratings.



Slim pickings said:


> Im a diamond driver as of few weeks ago and u need to keep an acceptance rate of 85% which is hard to attain and maintain. U need to have less than 4 percent cancellation rate and a star rating g higher than 4.85 so if u want to get to any level offering some perks like knowing the length of the incoming trip before u accept then u need to pay attention to all of the above. Knowing the length of the next trip ahead of time is a great tool to have.


I have a 98% acceptance rate, and I do it without even trying.

The secret is to drive downtown, where every call is a few blocks away. You drive in the burbs, a high acceptance is harder to maintain. The ride/length perk is really wonderful, but I don't use it to cherry pick. Where it really comes in handy is like, in the late afternoon, where , If I get a trip longer than 15 minutes, I turn it down, because at that time of day, it always means a trip into high traffic, and the return trip is a longer back than it takes to drive away from my prefered area. Since most trips are shorter than that, it doesn't happen that often, but it's a nice perk. Once, it was 4 PM, and the ride said 190 minutes, which is obviously a ride to Los Angeless ( from San Diego ) and no way am I going to drive to L.A late in the after noon, the traffic is a nightmare.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just four starred a college student because I didn't like the trip, he slammed the door, and there's almost no chance he will tip me. Even if he would not have slammed the door I still would have given him four stars because I despise the route. 20 mile per hour speed limit, lots of turns and stop signs, and often tons of pedestrians.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I cannot find my rating at all on the regular Uber driver app as a pax. I would think pax can't find theirs either so they probably wouldn't notice if you downrated them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

on the pax app the pax rating is not intuitively placed and it is a super duper small font. And although it is clickable, there is no indication that it IS.



MadTownUberD said:


> because I despise the route


that is the pax fault? Really? sheesh.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that is the pax fault? Really? sheesh.


Not really, but kind of. When I was in college I walked 20 minutes across campus regardless of weather. Now these spoiled kids take Uber everywhere.

It may not be their "fault", but I reserve the right to rate my trip experience as I see fit. And if I don't like it, there are going to be fewer than five stars.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I find that when I 1 star a pax, they can see rating fall and figure out it was me.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find that when I 1 star a pax, they can see rating fall and figure out it was me.


I find that ....that makes me happy because I want the asshat to know I low rated their ignorant ass.... Had one Tonite who thought his opinion was more important than my answer to his question .... 1 &#127775;'d his ass with haste and smiled while doing it, then slowly drove back past his drop off hoping he would see it and look back.... Turd deserved a 0 &#127775;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Charbenji said:


> So I'm fairly new, 2 months in with uber/lyft. I see I lot of people 1-staring passengers left and right on this forum. My question is do you guys face any retaliation from riders after 1 staring them? You as a driver have to rate them immediately after dropping a passenger off before accepting a new ride while the passenger has a few days to rate the driver, have you noticed riders turning around and rating you badly after giving them a well deserved 1-3 star? As a driver it's sometimes not as easy to figure out who down rated you as you are constantly taking new rides while as a rider they know exactly who gave them a low rating and thus might be more likely to retaliate?


Most 1 starred people would rate the driver a 1 no matter what.
So
SCREW ' EM !
AND
SCREW UBER 
PLUS
SCREW THEIR DEFECTIVE " RATING SYSTEM" !



Charbenji said:


> I wouldn't care either if the rating system wasn't so god awful where a few low rating thrown back at you could mean deactivation


UBERS LOSS

NOT YOURS.


----------

